# Reckhorn B1 and B2 differences?



## NewbieMark

Is there any advantage to one or the other?
The only differences I see are the high out on the b1 and silver vs black.
Were there any internal changes made?


----------



## brucek

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

The HPF is closer to the spec on the B2 than the B1.

brucek


----------



## jagman

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

How far are they off?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

On the B1 I think the blue would be equivalent to about a 2nd order 15Hz HPF.

Red = Sound Card
Gold = 10Hz HPF
Blue = 10Hz HPF with 20Hz boost












On the B2 I am thinking it is closer to about a 12Hz HPF.

Red = Sound Card
Blue = 10Hz HPF setting
Green = 10Hz HPF setting with 20Hz boost (12 o'clock)









I am using the B2 right now in my setup.


----------



## jagman

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

Sonnie...

Thanks for the feedback! BTW... your second image isn't showing up. Could you please try posting it again?

How is the B2 working for you? Do you feel it works as advertized? Does it have a + gain adjustment to help with feeding pro equipment a low level signal from a receiver's sub out? I ask because its main competitor (the eQ.2 from Elemental Designs) only has an attenuator. Like most people here I have a pro amp for my sub (I have a Samson Audio S700 amp) and have always wondered if it would sound better with a line level adjustor like the Samson Audio SCONV S-Convert Bump Box ($49 at J&R). If the B2 does both (SSF and level adjustor) for $89 it would be a steal. Not only that but the 20Hz boost could come in handy with an IB sub .

Thanks again!


----------



## NewbieMark

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

I can't see the second graph either, but I'll take your word on it.:foottap:


----------



## brucek

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*



> I can't see the second graph either, but I'll take your word on it.


I corrected the problem. You should be able to see the image now.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

What... did I goof up something again... :rolleyesno: I never cease to amaze myself.

Yes, it does have a gain adjustment on it and it works well. I use it from my Onkyo 876 to the four EP2500's I have. No significant issues of any kind thus far... and the only minor one is the HPF only reaching the 12Hz or so area... not 10Hz, but again I consider that minor. It does better than any other HPF I have used, which is about all of them.


----------



## jagman

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

Thanks for the feedback :T.


----------



## knobert

*Re: Reckhorn b1 and b2 differences?*

Sorry no to hijack a thread but I am considering purchasing a Reckhorn

For my setup would how would ! wire a B1 or B2?? 

onkyo 705 sub out (one rca) - insert rechorn - Rotel 1075 in (one RCA) - L/R to sub (speaker wire) - sub

Any ideas? I have read the manuals and I think i need y splitters between the Onkyo and rotel


----------



## Sonnie

I am not quite sure I follow your question, but you do not need a splitter for the Reckhorn unless you plan on feeding two amps, in which case you could split from your sub pre-out to either Reckhorn or from the output of the Reckhorn to your amps. 

If there is a question about hooking up your Onkyo and Rotel, you might want to ask that over in System Setup and Connection. :T


----------

